# Funny thread bashing SS.org



## JohnIce (Jun 27, 2010)

I was browsing along the webs and came across this fairly recent SS.org hate-thread on ultimate-metal:

SevenString.org Bullshittery. - Ultimate Metal Forum

Most of the posters seem to be people who got banned from here (which isn't surprising considering the tone in their posts), among them our good old friend guitarguru777 

But what are your thoughts about this? Do you think there's any merit to what they're talking about?


----------



## heavy7-665 (Jun 27, 2010)

JJ has an army of mexicans?!


----------



## Rashputin (Jun 27, 2010)

What a douche. _"Everybody knows alder and basswood sounds like #"¤%#"_ ??? wtf... This guy is too much... He needs to grow up. I'm not gonna start "defending" tone woods here,but this guy needs to educate himself and get some real life musical experience with different guitars before he starts making these kinds of over simplified statements. It's one thing to be angry because you got kicked out from some forum, and then make a thread on some other forum about being kicked out, but to start talking about paralympics etc. is just too much. What an a##h#le.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 27, 2010)

Guy is clearly a tool.



Mr. Fail said:


> But.. Such as? :O





Mr. Win said:


> Customshop ESP MII
> Customshop ESP MI
> San Dimas Jackson Dinky
> Jackson USA KV2
> Jackson USA SL-1


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 27, 2010)

That moron kid needs a girlfriend.... if that's possible. Who cares what he thinks?


----------



## Cabinet (Jun 27, 2010)

I don't like people like that. Besides he called SS.org members elitist and here he is hating on different wood types etc..


----------



## JohnIce (Jun 27, 2010)

Cabinet said:


> I don't like people like that. Besides he called SS.org members elitist and here he is hating on different wood types etc..


 
Not to mention guitarguru777 called us all bandwagoners, when he himself is a diehard 5150 user... I think you're entitled to use whatever you want, but being a 5150 user on the Andy Sneap forum doesn't really leave you in a position to call anyone else a band wagoner...


----------



## Customisbetter (Jun 27, 2010)

That place is hilarious. 

At least those who posted in that thread are...

It saddens me that people browsing the internet aren't smart enough to determine who has a brain and who hasn't/ If you see posts form some random 13 year old with 5 posts and no avatar, don't assume hes the admin of the site...


----------



## Swippity Swappity (Jun 27, 2010)

Well shit, looks like my alder guitars actually suck...

And my Axe-Fx...

No worries, I can sell em to you Mexican retards* in the Marketplace.


----------



## jymellis (Jun 27, 2010)

now this one pisses me off. this is from mattayus

Unfortunately it's turned into a complete fanboi site. When I started posting there about 3 years ago it was big, but not so big you got swept away in a sea of pricks. Now it's full of kids, kids who are shouting over one another to get their opinion heard. But don't knock it for what it was man, it used to be fucking awesome, some of the most knowledgeable people in the industry post there (or used to, before it got too much). Just don't go near the recording studio forum if you're not a fan of Meshuggah/Periphery




And yes, the gear snobbery is fucking retarded. There seems to be a set few trends (Blackmachine, Bareknuckle Pickups, Axe FX, Ibanez 7s, anti-EMG etc...) and it does get very tiresome.


fanboi? this guy wants to talk about fanboi? he would suck the dead dick of douchebag darrel if he could, and he wants to talk fanboi? how much you wanna bet he posts back here


----------



## Customisbetter (Jun 27, 2010)

Ibanez 7s? holy shit im a fanboy for owning a production guitar that fits my needs.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jun 27, 2010)

jymellis said:


> now this one pisses me off. this is from mattayus
> 
> Unfortunately it's turned into a complete fanboi site. When I started posting there about 3 years ago it was big, but not so big you got swept away in a sea of pricks. Now it's full of kids, kids who are shouting over one another to get their opinion heard. But don't knock it for what it was man, it used to be fucking awesome, some of the most knowledgeable people in the industry post there (or used to, before it got too much). Just don't go near the recording studio forum if you're not a fan of Meshuggah/Periphery
> 
> ...



Honestly he has a very valid point..not to mention even mods and others claim that the site has long passed it's "glory days"..whatever they may be. I apparently wasn't around for those. 

The basis of this..it's called opinion. I can definitely see why someone would call this place a fanboi site, but it is what it is. Why get bent out of shape over what another forum said? It's just a website..get over it. If you feel that description isn't accurate about you, then it doesn't apply..what are you getting all offended over?


----------



## jymellis (Jun 27, 2010)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> H. I can definitely see why someone would call this place a fanboi site, ?


 

and why would that be?


----------



## jymellis (Jun 27, 2010)

not to mention the guy that started that thread and was bashing basswood guitars owns a low level basswood ibanez 
Soldering HALP - Ultimate Metal Forum


----------



## JohnIce (Jun 27, 2010)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Honestly he has a very valid point..not to mention even mods and others claim that the site has long passed it's "glory days"..whatever they may be. I apparently wasn't around for those.
> 
> The basis of this..it's called opinion. I can definitely see why someone would call this place a fanboi site, but it is what it is. Why get bent out of shape over what another forum said? It's just a website..get over it. If you feel that description isn't accurate about you, then it doesn't apply..what are you getting all offended over?


 
I just posted this as it's about us as a community and might be an interesting read. I don't think we're really taking any of these posters seriously. To be honest, much of my reason for posting this was to get a response like yours, regarding whether or not this place actually _is_ full of fanboys and bandwagoners, because that seems to be a popular belief.

And this is the off-topic section, there's not much merit behind most of the threads here  And if we had anything more important to do, we wouldn't be here right now in the first place. So it's all in good fun, man.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jun 27, 2010)

jymellis said:


> and why would that be?



For the reasons stated above and aside from that, just take a look. I've said it a million times to the point that I don't really care to get into it. I can see his point and why people would consider this a fanboi oriented place..if you don't agree, no big deal, perception is reality.

I still stand by the point that even if everyone on that forum said this forum was utter shit, who cares? Why even come here posting what another forum said about this one? It's shit stirring nonsense that just stirs the hornets nest and invites people to get all "patriotic" over something as simple as a website. It's not that important and I really don't understand this forum wars thing. HCAF vs. Sneap Forum vs. SS.Org vs. metalguitarist.org etc etc..Since when are people defined and segregated by what forum they frequent?


----------



## ENGLShred7 (Jun 27, 2010)

Talking shit on the internet
Everyone's got a 100 foot E-Penis.


----------



## jymellis (Jun 27, 2010)

hell i dont even have a rig or an axe fx, i dont like periphery and i dont djent, how am i part of a fanboism? cuz i play ibanez, i been playing ibanez guitars since around 89 lol.


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Jun 27, 2010)

I think there definitely is some fanboi tendencies around, but the great part of this place is that it's possible to not like ANY of those things and still enjoy and learn from this site (like myself.)


----------



## blister7321 (Jun 27, 2010)

the op of that thread should be banned form life what a fag


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 27, 2010)

Every forum is made of fanbois. You build a forum around a specific ideal and people who flock to that ideal will have similar interests.

The fact it was pretty much one guy bashing the place says a lot.


----------



## blister7321 (Jun 27, 2010)

(johnice i clicked your link on there LO fuckin L )
that guy was i little hi strung 
i cant belive what an idiot those people in that thread are 
save mattayus and yourself still 
lol the esp board isnt that bad


----------



## blister7321 (Jun 27, 2010)

jymellis said:


> fanboi? this guy wants to talk about fanboi? he would suck the dead dick of douchebag darrel if he could, and he wants to talk fanboi? how much you wanna bet he posts back here


 
hey no need to insult dime i do appreciate your anger for hypocrisy but lets not insult someone who had nothing to do with it


----------



## Swippity Swappity (Jun 27, 2010)

xtrustisyoursx said:


> I think there definitely is some fanboi tendencies around, but the great part of this place is that it's possible to not like ANY of those things and still enjoy and learn from this site (like myself.)



Well said. I like Periphery and Sikth, but I'm not a big fan of many of the other bands commonly discussed. There is still, however, a wealth of information to be found and a ton of interesting things to be read.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jun 27, 2010)

That's it, I'm sending my army of Mexicans to get him.


----------



## PnKnG (Jun 27, 2010)

I only have 1 responce:


----------



## blister7321 (Jun 27, 2010)

i would not go so far as to say that the axe fx thingd is fanboyism its a peice of gear you try it if you like it you buy it if not dont 
same with ibbys 
i also dont like meshuggah idont go off half cocked when people talk about them i respect your opinions tho 
they arent my pack of strings, i prefer a good dying fetus song but come on these people are banned from here good riddance and there is a fuckin reason as seen in the link of the op

edit: @ jj LOL


----------



## MorbidTravis (Jun 27, 2010)

jj i like your post on UM, i posted right after yours


----------



## liamh (Jun 27, 2010)

PnKnG said:


> I only have 1 responce:




I have no idea what he is talking about, but its still funny.


----------



## blister7321 (Jun 27, 2010)

o fuck now that 1/2 this forum is goin over to fuck with these lameass douchebottles
iss gonna look like this


----------



## Randy (Jun 27, 2010)

I could care less about people randomly hating on this place, but fuck Mattayus for his subterfuge. He's been one of us on this forum for ages, and it's really insulting that he decided to join the bashing train.


----------



## failshredder (Jun 27, 2010)

You guys are definitely serious bandwagoners.


(Edit to clarify: I have no idea what the fuck is going on here and don't care. But you jump on bandwagons like a politician on cock.)

It's okay, I love you.


----------



## Demiurge (Jun 27, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Every forum is made of fanbois. You build a forum around a specific ideal and people who flock to that ideal will have similar interests.
> 
> The fact it was pretty much one guy bashing the place says a lot.



Indeed. Any forum will have certain trends. Sure, some of the ones here are kind of annoying, but it's silly to pretend that the trends on this site are, say, any worse than ones in any other forum. 

The culture of certain forums changes over time and eventually it may no longer be fun to be a part of it and that's fine- just move on and find another one and try not to be bitter about it.


----------



## Rashputin (Jun 27, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Every forum is made of fanbois. You build a forum around a specific ideal and people who flock to that ideal will have similar interests.The fact it was pretty much one guy bashing the place says a lot.



This is true. I must be what he calls a fanboi because I can honestly say I like all of these things:

*Ibanez* - although I cant play with trems and prefer Carvin 727's. I like the wizard necks and the over all playability of Ibanez guitars.
*AxeFX* - This thing has revolutionized modeling gear. Amazing sounds considering its digital. I still love the X3 as well though.
*Periphery *- Bulb pionered a new way of approaching electric guitar. Both his solo stuff and the Periphery stuff is awsome. I bought the %¤"#¤ out of their album.
*Alder/Basswood* - Some of the best guitars in history are made from these woods. (EBMM JP etc.). I loved my basswood JP7 and miss it a lot. My alder strat sounds awsome, and my koa Carvin DC727 sounds awsome as well. They just have different types of sound eq wise. Pickups, wood, frets, the nut, strings, the bridge, wiring, pots etc. etc..... So many things affect the tone of a guitar. To say that simply all guitars of a common tone wood suck is like saying that all jeans look like #"¤#¤ because they are made from the same type of fabric (I know ... bad example)
*Tesseract* - You gotta love those guys. They sound awsome and have a really nice ambient sound and nice song writing.
*Meshuggah* - come on, don't call me a fanboi for liking these guys. Ive been listening to these guys for years, long before i joined SS. Messhuggah pwns. period.
*Vader/Orange/Mesa/Genz-Benz G-Flex cabs* - Great quality cabs for huge thight lows. Ive had some of these and I loved them.
*Djent* - I like that djenty guitar tone. While I still love different typs of distortion and overdrive. Everything has its use. For instance, Dream Theater would sound really lame with a djenty tone.. So while I like djenty guitar tone for super thight technical metal, I prefer other types of tones for stuff like chugging or solos etc. I love a thight double tracked djenty riff with some polyrhythms though.
*Hufschmidt Guitars* - Patrick makes stunning instruments from what I've seen. Ihaven't tried to play one myself, but I'm dreaming of owning one.
*Blackmachine* - These are absolute sexy brutal minimalistic beasts. Just listen to Pin from Sikth, Bulb, Nolly or any of the great players using these. They are simply awsome. I get a boner every time I see one. I wish I had the money for one right now.
*Bare Knuckle Pickups* - I checked these pups out after reading about them in this forum and I was not disapointed. I use them in my guitars now.


So yeah, a lot of the gear that people tend to like in this forum, I also like. Some of it I own, some of it I used to own and sold, and some of it wish i owned. I like the type of music that people here on SS tend to like, but I also like different types like more traditional prog etc. that would fit better in other forums. I even like some grungy stuff like Alice in Chains and the like. I guess I'm in the right forum...


----------



## blister7321 (Jun 27, 2010)

someone get overthere and help jj plz


----------



## jaretthale78 (Jun 27, 2010)

the kid is blowing out smoke in his avatar....hes obviously far more superior to anyone on the forum HAHAHA


----------



## Valserp (Jun 27, 2010)

Well, IMHO, there really is some bandwagoning going on in this forum and people really tend to dish out neg reps whenever an "older" member points a finger. I can imagine how that could drive a teenager to go off and rant on another forum about it.

It's a forum on the Internet. That shit is common.

On the flipside, I've learned a lot from ss.org, got in touch with some cool people, got some cool deals and learned a LOT(including the fact that this forum was what got me to try 7 strings... originally I was only lurking the "Standard Guitar" forums). All in all - it's a cool forum and I check it like 3-4 times a day, but it's still a forum... we are not in Internet Utopia.


----------



## leandroab (Jun 27, 2010)

JJ just owned that thread


----------



## blister7321 (Jun 27, 2010)

yes yes he did 
very nice


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jun 27, 2010)

They really don't seem to have a sense of humour over there at all  So I just told it like it is. There seems to be a lot of content over there (never been there before) so I might actually check out the rest of the place, assuming of course the posters aren't complete douche nozzles.


----------



## liamh (Jun 27, 2010)

JJ


----------



## Randy (Jun 27, 2010)

I used to download fucktons of impulses from there.


----------



## blister7321 (Jun 27, 2010)

jj u da man


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jun 27, 2010)

I didn't really do much  They didn't like my truck full of Mexicans either, I don't know what's wrong with them.


----------



## blister7321 (Jun 27, 2010)

we like your truck full of mexicans thats all that matters 
and fuck those guys they probably are all faggy crabcore losers


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jun 27, 2010)

Some of them seem reasonable, if maybe a little stuffy  They seem to realize guitarguru is a douche anyways, not that it takes a genius to figure out.


----------



## Randy (Jun 27, 2010)

Just like any forum, there's some decent members and then there are asshole trolls. It looks like JJ found somebody who's at least willing to reason a bit. The original post and poster had no point aside from lobbing insults. Elists? Brain-dead retarded? Special Olympics? I mean, come on.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jun 27, 2010)

I must have killed the conversation, no ones posting anymore  I have that effect on threads.


----------



## blister7321 (Jun 27, 2010)

^ this


----------



## Randy (Jun 27, 2010)

See that, and you didn't even need to bring up pedo/necrophilia to do it. You're good.


----------



## blister7321 (Jun 27, 2010)

oh my god your right 
jj didnt say "i just got done fucking a dead baby and saw my good name dragged in the mud" which we all know he would


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 27, 2010)

Those guys are the exact reason I come on this forum, because everywhere else is full of holier-than-thou fuckheads who get banned from forums for being cunts, then have to whine their little bitch asses to other forums because their all butt hurt. They can GTFO and take their fail with them for all I fucking care.

/rant.


----------



## blister7321 (Jun 27, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Those guys are the exact reason I come on this forum, because everywhere else is full of holier-than-thou fuckheads who get banned from forums for being cunts, then have to whine their little bitch asses to other forums because their all butt hurt. They can GTFO and take their fail with them for all I fucking care.
> 
> /rant.


 its allowed in this thread i think


----------



## Explorer (Jun 27, 2010)

It's clear that the douchebags on the threads are like our own homegrown douchebags, and that they don't represent the majority of knowledgeable posters on either site. However, they are vocal, which raises the noise level compared to signal...



SOD_Nightmare said:


> And my Axe-Fx...
> 
> No worries, I can sell em to you Mexican retards* in the Marketplace.



Dammit, I'm Mexican, and I want that Axe-FX... but I have to wait until the goddamn truck brings us back from the UM forum. Sure, JJ pays good to maintain us as a standing army, but is it really worth the hassle and the fact I work for a guy who... loves... well, you know?

*laugh*

Oh, wait, I only fulfill half your requirements for buying the Axe-FX. Dangit!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 27, 2010)

blister7321 said:


> its allowed in this thread i think


 
Sorry to which point were you referring to?


----------



## Ironberry (Jun 27, 2010)

I didn't mind the first page as much, but shit, what a whiny bunch of pricks from then on!


----------



## blister7321 (Jun 27, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Sorry to which point were you referring to?


 the rant


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 27, 2010)

blister7321 said:


> the rant


 
Oh rightio dude.  Good times.


It sucks Mattayus thinks that about this forum, he is/was one of my favourite posters and musicians here. But at least he's not being all whiney about his opinion like other posters in that thread.


----------



## budda (Jun 27, 2010)

Personally, I don't give a fuck what people say about forums  - I'm still going to hang out on my boards.

1. there is fanboi things going on here and elsewhere. I'm over it, and most of the stuff people get super hyped on is stuff that is the opposite of my tastes 
2. so people on the internet said something... big deal. does it affect your ability to get a job? no? then stop caring 
3. Kcatta Kcatta


----------



## budda (Jun 27, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Those guys are the exact reason I come on this forum, because everywhere else is full of holier-than-thou fuckheads who get banned from forums for being cunts, then have to whine their little bitch asses to other forums because their all butt hurt. They can GTFO and take their fail with them for all I fucking care.
> 
> /rant.



It's funny, because to some people.. *this place is what you just described*


----------



## AbstractAsylum (Jun 27, 2010)

YES! Community drama...gotta love it!

In all seriousness, this kind of thing has happened on every single forum I have ever been on ever. Every. Single. One. But I have _never_ seen unfair behavior here. The members are cool, accepting, and generally pretty knowledgeable and tolerant towards a 16 year old kid like myself.

So I don't really think this is any more than the ordinary case of forum bullshit, honestly. It will be forgotten.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 27, 2010)

budda said:


> Personally, I don't give a fuck what people say about forums  - I'm still going to hang out on my boards.
> 
> 1. there is fanboi things going on here and elsewhere. I'm over it, and most of the stuff people get super hyped on is stuff that is the opposite of my tastes
> 2. so people on the internet said something... big deal. does it affect your ability to get a job? no? then stop caring
> 3. Kcatta Kcatta


 
True words.  Except the last bit, I have no fucking idea what that means.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 27, 2010)

budda said:


> It's funny, because to some people.. *this place is what you just described*


 
Wha? No....no....IT WAS EARTH ALL ALONG?


----------



## metulkult (Jun 27, 2010)

I strangely feel the need to buy an Axe-FX and a Blackmachine now.


----------



## djpharoah (Jun 27, 2010)

It's funny that from all the ppl who've been banned it's always the *GROWN ASS MEN* who go around and bitch/flame ss.org. Gotta love the hate.


----------



## Nights_Blood (Jun 27, 2010)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I must have killed the conversation, no ones posting anymore  I have that effect on threads.






Oh, how i would love to meet "ShreddyMarz" in real life. All 110 pounds of him.


EDIT: I can imagine the members of their little club all look something like this.

new pipe and bong day PICS AND SHIT - Ultimate Metal Forum

*Just aimed at Shreddy/other douchers in the original thread...and that kid apparently. Not at the UM forum*


----------



## Swippity Swappity (Jun 27, 2010)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I must have killed the conversation, no ones posting anymore  I have that effect on threads.



sup bulb?


I, admittedly, thought that was funny as hell.


----------



## November5th (Jun 27, 2010)

I have been playing Ibanez guitars since 1985.I guess I am an Ibanez Tard


----------



## MFB (Jun 27, 2010)

Ahem.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 27, 2010)

November5th said:


> I have been playing Ibanez guitars since 1985.I guess I am an Ibanez Tard


 
I play Ibanez because...holy fucking shit news flash folks...I actually fucking like them.


----------



## blister7321 (Jun 27, 2010)

people play what they play if they like em 
if you dont like it dont use it


----------



## Swippity Swappity (Jun 27, 2010)

Explorer said:


> Oh, wait, I only fulfill half your requirements for buying the Axe-FX. Dangit!



Well, if you are Mexican and post on SS.org, you fulfill all of the requirements. Just ask those UltimateMetal guys.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jun 27, 2010)

I'm not even Mexican  That's the best part.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Jun 27, 2010)

All from the thread.


> C'mon now, it's fact that Basswood/Alder suck >=/





> Plus, to call Mahogany muddy is like calling Richard Simmons straight.





> EDIT: FYI, these guys are both SS.org regulars, and I've heard their tones... Complete ass-garbage at best. And yeah, I'll admit I blew a couple points out of my ass a little bit that are heavily opinionated, but seriously they're both just absolutely faptarded. Also, yes Audiophile, they're the type of people that INSIST on the shit that they use as opposed to professional, quality sounding gear.





> Ibanez tards.





> and yeah basswood r junk





> Fucking JJRodriguez man its like hes got an army of mexicans flying the AxeFx flag and no matter what you say or do, you could be talking about fucking burritos and it somehow warrants a post from JJ about his AxeFx.....lol





> Its like I said to a friend ... if Loomis and Broderick switched to a Crate GX20 combo tomorrow SS.org would be lit up with users selling their AxeFx.





No comment needed.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jun 27, 2010)

I say we assemble a strike team. We will go in under cover of night and take care of them


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 27, 2010)

^ My vote goes for orbital bombardment. It's the only way to be sure.


----------



## Swippity Swappity (Jun 27, 2010)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I'm not even Mexican  That's the best part.





Rodriguez said:


> *RODRIGUEZ*



Suuuurrrreeeee...


----------



## matty2fatty (Jun 27, 2010)

my first ever internet turf war, I'm excited. I hope it goes down like this


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jun 27, 2010)

SOD_Nightmare said:


> Suuuurrrreeeee...



Yep, tons of mexicans up in canada


----------



## blister7321 (Jun 27, 2010)

matty2fatty said:


> my first ever internet turf war, I'm excited. I hope it goes down like this



me too


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 27, 2010)

matty2fatty said:


> my first ever internet turf war, I'm excited. I hope it goes down like this


----------



## Dan (Jun 27, 2010)

Lets be rational here gentlemen. End of the day bombarding their forum is just going to cause unwanted shit for both us and the mods, and NONE of us want that.

I simply suggest anyone who supports JJ put a mexican as their avatar.

That and we talk about how good AXE FX are 






But mostly the mexican avatar.


----------



## Swippity Swappity (Jun 27, 2010)

Plug said:


> I simply suggest anyone who supports JJ put a mexican as their avatar.



I HADN'T THOUGHT OF THAT


----------



## JohnIce (Jun 27, 2010)

^Done


----------



## Antimatter (Jun 27, 2010)

lol y they mad tho??


----------



## Dan (Jun 27, 2010)

TACO BELL!


----------



## Alberto7 (Jun 27, 2010)

I guess being Spanish and Venezuelan makes me an instant JJ supporter?... Not Mexican, but you get my point.


----------



## Swippity Swappity (Jun 27, 2010)

JohnIce said:


> ^Done



HAHA, we both picked the same avatar.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jun 27, 2010)

SOD_Nightmare said:


> Suuuurrrreeeee...



Well, JJ Rodriguez isn't my real name


----------



## MFB (Jun 27, 2010)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Well, JJ Rodriguez isn't my real name


----------



## Explorer (Jun 27, 2010)

SOD_Nightmare said:


> Well, if you are Mexican and post on SS.org, you fulfill all of the requirements. Just ask those UltimateMetal guys.



If the Axe-FX doesn't actually do what I need, what good is it if I become a fanboi of it? Most of my gear never even gets mentioned on SS.org. What ever will I do?

Oh, that's right... if I fulfill the second requirement, those questions shouldn't even occur to me!

(Incidentally, I sometimes use a Boss GT-8, but I could live with an Axe-FX...)



JJ Rodriguez said:


> I'm not even Mexican  That's the best part.



Call me slow, but I just got it. He's trying to make an racist slur based only on the surname in your forum nick? 

(VFX: Star Wars Emperor) Now his journey to the douche bag side is complete!

Fuckin' racist dipshit.

(Sorry if my observation and reaction to bigotry violates any forum rules protecting racists. *laugh*)

----

Hey, wait a minute!

The only downside is that now UM has to suffer with him. It's clear that he's not everyone's favorite there, so our gain is definitely their loss... still, that sucks!

*I would hereby like to apologise to Ultimate Metal for their inheriting our banned douche bag trash. *


----------



## Customisbetter (Jun 27, 2010)

The "sup bulb" comment got me 

the ONLY bulb owned piece in there was the AxeFX. It didn't even make sense.


----------



## scottro202 (Jun 27, 2010)

Plug said:


> Lets be rational here gentlemen. End of the day bombarding their forum is just going to cause unwanted shit for both us and the mods, and NONE of us want that.
> 
> I simply suggest anyone who supports JJ put a mexican as their avatar.
> 
> ...




You are:







EDIT: To stick with my ska-ness, I put a mexican ska band up


----------



## Randy (Jun 27, 2010)

JJ djents like no other. Ya'll didn't know that?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jun 27, 2010)

Also, this is kind of amusing, Halo Guitars is apparently looked on favourably there 

http://www.ultimatemetal.com/forum/...l-would-like-welcome-halo-guitars-family.html

They have their own forum and everything.


----------



## Randy (Jun 27, 2010)




----------



## MikeH (Jun 27, 2010)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Well, JJ Rodriguez isn't my real name



 Whaaaaaaaaat?


----------



## metulkult (Jun 27, 2010)

Ibz_rg said:


> Whaaaaaaaaat?



/huge mindfuck ensues


----------



## metulkult (Jun 27, 2010)

Plug said:


> Lets be rational here gentlemen. End of the day bombarding their forum is just going to cause unwanted shit for both us and the mods, and NONE of us want that.
> 
> I simply suggest anyone who supports JJ put a mexican as their avatar.
> 
> ...



Done.


----------



## Customisbetter (Jun 27, 2010)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Also, this is kind of amusing, Halo Guitars is apparently looked on favourably there
> 
> Ultimate Metal would like to welcome Halo Guitars to the family! - Ultimate Metal Forum
> 
> They have their own forum and everything.



Ultimate lulz.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jun 27, 2010)

Okay, honest answer time: Who here actually thought JJ Rodriguez was my real name?


----------



## scottro202 (Jun 27, 2010)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Okay, honest answer time: Who here actually thought JJ Rodriguez was my real name?



*raises hand*


----------



## metulkult (Jun 27, 2010)

scottro202 said:


> *raises hand*



*also raises hand*

also, check out my sweet first post at ultimatemetal.com.

SevenString.org Bullshittery. - Page 4 - Ultimate Metal Forum


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 27, 2010)

Wish I could be as cool as him......


----------



## OrsusMetal (Jun 27, 2010)

metulkult said:


> *also raises hand*
> 
> also, check out my sweet first post at ultimatemetal.com.
> 
> SevenString.org Bullshittery. - Page 4 - Ultimate Metal Forum



I lol'd.


----------



## Explorer (Jun 27, 2010)

I resent the implication that your deceptive forum name somehow puts us at the same mentation level as the person whose douche bag post triggered this thread.

I'm packing up my tamal and going home.

----

Oh, crap! I actually was going to make some fresh salsa tonight, and then make some tacos! How stereotypical is that?! *laugh*


----------



## metulkult (Jun 27, 2010)

Explorer said:


> I resent the implication that your deceptive forum name somehow puts us at the same mentation level as the person whose douche bag post triggered this thread.
> 
> I'm packing up my tamal and going home.
> 
> ...



Oh well.

Alabado JJ Rodríguez!


----------



## Swippity Swappity (Jun 27, 2010)

JJ, for this occasion, you should photoshop a sombrero on your avatar.


----------



## JBroll (Jun 27, 2010)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> They really don't seem to have a sense of humour over there at all  So I just told it like it is. There seems to be a lot of content over there (never been there before) so I might actually check out the rest of the place, assuming of course the posters aren't complete douche nozzles.



The people who stick out the most in that thread are about as representative of the Sneap forum as FlyingBanana was of this one - I understand having a laugh at people like the original poster and jackasses like Dalinkwent48, but some of the comments that'll go unnamed here are hardly better off than what they're trying to make fun of.

Other than those tossers it's really a great forum. It's less guitar- and more audio engineering-oriented, but if you're into that then you can't find a better place.

Jeff


----------



## DevinShidaker (Jun 27, 2010)

Did anybody else notice that James Murphy posted in that thread? And as was said earlier, "haters gonna hate"


----------



## Prydogga (Jun 27, 2010)

Shit, 5 pages of thread already! 

Go John and Harry for sticking up for us, I love that John tries to calmly and intelligently try and talk to the guys and their best argument is "go home", good welcoming attitude guys, I'm glad I don't post there, seems their mods needed to close that thread at post #2.


----------



## Prydogga (Jun 27, 2010)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Okay, honest answer time: Who here actually thought JJ Rodriguez was my real name?



Judging by their comments I thought your name was Bulb


----------



## Randy (Jun 27, 2010)

I want James Murphy's skill.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jun 27, 2010)

envenomedcky said:


> Did anybody else notice that James Murphy posted in that thread? And as was said earlier, "haters gonna hate"



Is that actually james murphy?


----------



## Harry (Jun 27, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> Shit, 5 pages of thread already!
> 
> Go John and Harry for sticking up for us, I love that John tries to calmly and intelligently try and talk to the guys and their best argument is "go home", good welcoming attitude guys, I'm glad I don't post there, seems their mods needed to close that thread at post #2.



It's all about how you present yourself really.
I introduced myself to the Sneap forum, about a year ago now, with my own welcome thread, I was welcomed with open arms, because it was clear I just had intentions to be a friendly member just wanting to learn, read, have a chat and ask questions.
But if you're just signing up to stand up for another forum you belong too, regardless of what forum it is, be it SS.org, metalguitarist.org, or wherever, generally you're not gonna be well received at all.


----------



## Prydogga (Jun 27, 2010)

Yeah, I finally just made my first post in there, just agreeing that both sides have problems, get over it, I probably won't post again, I only go to Sneap for tips. 

And I'm sure that's the case, it just seems there was no clear rebuttle from any members, it was just omg troll go home shit. But it's their forum, they can do as they please. As we do here.


----------



## metulkult (Jun 27, 2010)

I still think everyone should make their avatar as a mexican.


----------



## Prydogga (Jun 27, 2010)

Que pasa?


----------



## JBroll (Jun 27, 2010)

That is, in fact, the real James Murphy. He alone would suffice make the Sneap forum stand head and shoulders above most places (this one included!) for recording.

Jeff


----------



## JBroll (Jun 28, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> Yeah, I finally just made my first post in there, just agreeing that both sides have problems, get over it, I probably won't post again, I only go to Sneap for tips.
> 
> And I'm sure that's the case, it just seems there was no clear rebuttle from any members, it was just omg troll go home shit. But it's their forum, they can do as they please. As we do here.



No, there have been a few... actions taken against certain of the instigators for past similar things, and other members have tried to calm things down outside the thread.

Jeff


----------



## MFB (Jun 28, 2010)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Okay, honest answer time: Who here actually thought JJ Rodriguez was my real name?



Not me, I just wanted an excuse to use that smilie


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 28, 2010)

metulkult said:


> I still think everyone should make their avatar as a mexican.


----------



## Harry (Jun 28, 2010)

James is not only one of the greats in heavy metal guitar, but indeed he is a genuine, highly skilled sound engineer. He's got quite a few releases under his belt for stuff he has engineered and mixed and IIRC he's even done mastering as well.


----------



## signalgrey (Jun 28, 2010)

kinda surprised by some of the attitudes in that thread. We get some of that here but ive never seena flame thread last for very long.


----------



## metulkult (Jun 28, 2010)

Harry said:


> James is not only one of the greats in heavy metal guitar, but indeed he is a genuine, highly skilled sound engineer. He's got quite a few releases under his belt for stuff he has engineered and mixed and IIRC he's even done mastering as well.



I am a little bit lost here.
Who exactly is James Murphy?


----------



## JBroll (Jun 28, 2010)

Lead guitarist of Death, Testament, and bazillions of others... solo instrumental artist... mixed and mastered bazillions of different things... long story short, you've heard many things that he's been attached to and you'll wonder why you didn't look him up earlier.

Jeff


----------



## MorbidTravis (Jun 28, 2010)

one of bathory's ex guitarist is a pretty well known video director/producer. he has worked with madonna, lady gaga, and recently rammstein.


----------



## metulkult (Jun 28, 2010)

Holy crap. Surprised I haven't heard of him before.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jun 28, 2010)

^ 

EDIT: This was meant for JJ's mexicans. Got ninjaed by 4 pages


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 28, 2010)

IIRC Isn't James Murphy also doing Charred Walls of the Damn with Richard Christy of Death as of late?


----------



## Bekanor (Jun 28, 2010)

Childishness all around.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jun 28, 2010)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> That's it, I'm sending my army of Mexicans to get him.



I saw that  OP is a monumental anus.


----------



## ElRay (Jun 28, 2010)

heavy7-665 said:


> JJ has an army of mexicans?!


Yes, they're all from B.C.

Ray


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 28, 2010)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Honestly he has a very valid point..not to mention even mods and others claim that the site has long passed it's "glory days"..whatever they may be. I apparently wasn't around for those.
> 
> The basis of this..it's called opinion. I can definitely see why someone would call this place a fanboi site, but it is what it is. Why get bent out of shape over what another forum said? It's just a website..get over it. If you feel that description isn't accurate about you, then it doesn't apply..what are you getting all offended over?


 
QFT


----------



## cypher858 (Jun 28, 2010)

i like how he referred to US as fan boys and then drooled over a loomis signature -__-


----------



## PnKnG (Jun 28, 2010)

cypher858 said:


> i like how he referred to US as fan boys and then drooled over a loomis signature -__-



While we are at it, here is another one and once again it involves Loomis:



> Its like I said to a friend ... if Loomis and Broderick switched to a Crate GX20 combo tomorrow SS.org would be lit up with users selling their AxeFx.


----------



## Customisbetter (Jun 28, 2010)

^Unlikely, although i did get some sick tones from that small grate with a strat strung up with 12s... mmmmmm


----------



## Fzau (Jun 28, 2010)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> That's it, I'm sending my army of Mexicans to get him.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 28, 2010)

I don't get the point about product fanboyism. Surely if one member likes a product, and recommends it, and other members like that product, then it means that company has made a good product? A big part of this forum is gear, and to think people are fanboys because they take peoples recommendation on gear on a GEAR BASED FORUM is fucking retarded.

Its like calling someone a fanboy because they like PRS guitars...on a PRS forum.


----------



## metulkult (Jun 28, 2010)

ElRay said:


> Yes, they're all from B.C.
> 
> Ray



Hahaha


----------



## eaeolian (Jun 28, 2010)

Don't you guys have anything better to do? Sheesh, it's the Sneap forum, and couple of guys that got bans for violating the rules got their panties in a bunch. 

Although JJ and his army of Mexi-Canadians is pretty funny.


----------

